# Silver



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

Any have a good website for people talking about the drive in silver prices. 
mine is Gold Price but that just gives the data. I wanted to know if there is a website that gives more insight in the market, driving force behind it. when I see it spiking up so fast, its a red flag to be on watch.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

You may want to try www.providentmetals.com ...JM2C


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Kitco has had good boards for years.

https://gold-forum.kitco.com/forumdisplay.php?8-Silver-Discussion-Group


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank-you


----------

